# Occupancy load for outpatient clinic



## Denmarch (Nov 4, 2017)

I am an architect designing an outpatient (pediatrician) clinic.
The gross area is under 4,500 S.F., so I am under the threshold for the requirements for fire suppression.
The new Michigan Building Code (2015) has a new category for "*Outpatient areas" *for Table 1004 _Maximum Floor Area allowances per Occupant. (The Michigan Building Code largely based on the IBC)._
That number is 100 S.F./ person, the same as for the offices.

My question is: Can I assume that the exam rooms are not simultaneously occupied in conjunction with the waiting room for the purposes of determining building occupancy load?
If so, do I base it on the area of the exam rooms or the waiting room?
The number is critical as the owner may want to reduce the area and thus reduce the the occupancy load in order to qualify for a single occupancy toilet at the waiting room. The preliminary design includes one single occupancy toilet room in the lobby, one for patients and one for employees. If I need to count the areas simultaneously, I am well over the 15 person threshold. If not and the owner may wish to trim the building area, I need to know if I can reduce just the waiting area to qualify or the exam room.

Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## RLGA (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome!

The occupant loads of all spaces are considered in determining the occupant load of the building or tenant space. The "Outpatient areas" occupant load factor is intended to be applied to hospitals or other institutional occupancies that provide services to non-admitted patients.

A doctors office would be classified as a Group B occupancy and the occupant load of the entire clinic would be based on 100 sf/occupant for the gross floor area ("Business areas" per Table 1004.1.2), which includes everything: corridors, offices, restrooms, exam rooms, closets, interior walls, etc. If the gross floor area of the doctor's office is under 4,500 sf, then the occupant load would presumably be around 44 occupants. You might be able to argue down a little bit per the exception to Section 1004.1.2, but I doubt you'll be able to get it down to 15 or less.


----------



## cda (Nov 4, 2017)

Welcome to this humble forum


----------



## cda (Nov 4, 2017)

Denmarch said:


> I am an architect designing an outpatient (pediatrician) clinic.
> The gross area is under 4,500 S.F., so I am under the threshold for the requirements for fire suppression.
> The new Michigan Building Code (2015) has a new category for "*Outpatient areas" *for Table 1004 _Maximum Floor Area allowances per Occupant. (The Michigan Building Code largely based on the IBC)._
> That number is 100 S.F./ person, the same as for the offices.
> ...





How many exam rooms are there??

I am thinking it would take a lot of trimming to get 15 or below

Or do you have a number already??


----------



## Denmarch (Nov 4, 2017)

cda said:


> How many exam rooms are there??
> 
> I am thinking it would take a lot of trimming to get 15 or below
> 
> Or do you have a number already??


There are (6) exam rooms. I think you are right- thank you for the feedback. We are going to have one men's and one women's toilet each with a toilet stall.


----------



## Denmarch (Nov 4, 2017)

RLGA said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The occupant loads of all spaces are considered in determining the occupant load of the building or tenant space. The "Outpatient areas" occupant load factor is intended to be applied to hospitals or other institutional occupancies that provide services to non-admitted patients.
> 
> A doctors office would be classified as a Group B occupancy and the occupant load of the entire clinic would be based on 100 sf/occupant for the gross floor area ("Business areas" per Table 1004.1.2), which includes everything: corridors, offices, restrooms, exam rooms, closets, interior walls, etc. If the gross floor area of the doctor's office is under 4,500 sf, then the occupant load would presumably be around 44 occupants. You might be able to argue down a little bit per the exception to Section 1004.1.2, but I doubt you'll be able to get it down to 15 or less.



Very grateful for the response.
We are going with men's & women's toilet rooms with stalls off of the lobby.
I work in a solo practice and It is good to have feedback from knowledgeable people.. 

By the way, I will be including baby changing stations, but is my understanding that they are only required in government building?


----------



## RLGA (Nov 4, 2017)

Denmarch said:


> By the way, I will be including baby changing stations, but is my understanding that they are only required in government building?


The IBC does not require them. Local or state codes/ordinances may require them. GSA, DOT, or other federal agencies may require them in public buildings.


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 6, 2017)

You may want to consider going to a gender neutral RR with stalled toilets and shared labs to save some space if your state code is now allowing them?


----------



## Rick18071 (Nov 6, 2017)

If you never been in a filled doctors waiting room when all the exam rooms are filled you are lucky.


----------



## steveray (Nov 6, 2017)

I think the 2018 IBC is getting rid of the seperate sex thing.....Any way through the AHJ to appeal to use a newer code section? Or is it the number of fixtures what you are trying to reduce?

*2018 International Plumbing Code® (IPC®)*








Updated table for the Minimum Number of Required Plumbing Fixtures
Single-user toilet facilities (a room having a single water closet and a single lavatory) are not required to be labeled for use by only a male or female (separated use designations).


----------



## Paul Sweet (Nov 7, 2017)

You can always request a code modification based on the newer code (IBC 104.10 or 11).


----------



## JBI (Nov 7, 2017)

The waiting room in a clinic exists for the folks who are waiting to be seen, and that is usually because the exam rooms are already occupied...


----------



## Denmarch (Nov 7, 2017)

Thank you all again for your input. We have a new outpatient clinic that I happen to go to in town. Since I was designing one myself I stopped in to assess what they had.
They have more than three times the area and only one single occupancy toilet in the waiting area. The nurse said that there were no separate male or female toilets in the building. My only thought was that they are allowing single occupancy toilets off of the rear corridor to meet the need. If that is the case, that would save valuable space. Based on your recommendations, I will check out the newer IBC / IPC code.


----------



## steveray (Nov 8, 2017)

They don't like to go where their patients go.....


----------



## sonja Hultsman (Aug 1, 2018)

RLGA said:


> Welcome!
> 
> The occupant loads of all spaces are considered in determining the occupant load of the building or tenant space. The "Outpatient areas" occupant load factor is intended to be applied to hospitals or other institutional occupancies that provide services to non-admitted patients.
> 
> A doctors office would be classified as a Group B occupancy and the occupant load of the entire clinic would be based on 100 sf/occupant for the gross floor area ("Business areas" per Table 1004.1.2), which includes everything: corridors, offices, restrooms, exam rooms, closets, interior walls, etc. If the gross floor area of the doctor's office is under 4,500 sf, then the occupant load would presumably be around 44 occupants. You might be able to argue down a little bit per the exception to Section 1004.1.2, but I doubt you'll be able to get it down to 15 or less.


Have you found any mention of egress pertaining to pharmacy and/or lab?  Would you think that the lab area would potentially be classified as an assembly area vs. a "Business area"?


----------



## RLGA (Aug 1, 2018)

sonja Hultsman said:


> Have you found any mention of egress pertaining to pharmacy and/or lab?  Would you think that the lab area would potentially be classified as an assembly area vs. a "Business area"?


A lab is definitely not an assembly space, since it is not used for "civic, social, or religious functions; recreation, food or drink consumption or awaiting transportation." I would consider a lab to be a business area per Table 1004.1.2.


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2018)

sonja Hultsman said:


> Have you found any mention of egress pertaining to pharmacy and/or lab?  Would you think that the lab area would potentially be classified as an assembly area vs. a "Business area"?




Welcome


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2018)

Sonja

Is your question about travel distance 

Or

Number of exits required?


----------



## sonja Hultsman (Aug 1, 2018)

My question is more about the number of staff within a space of a medical facility.


----------



## cda (Aug 1, 2018)

sonja Hultsman said:


> My question is more about the number of staff within a space of a medical facility.



https://codes.iccsafe.org/public/document/IBC2018/chapter-10-means-of-egress

2018 edition

Bumped from 100 to 150

I would go with business 

I cannot link to NFPA 101, May be a little different


----------



## sonja Hultsman (Aug 1, 2018)

thank you!


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 1, 2018)

Number of staff may be governed by your state licensing agency for your type of clinic.


----------



## Tim Mailloux (Aug 2, 2018)

Plumbing fixture counts in clinics and doctors office are also governed by FGI guidelines in many states as well as local health department regulations, which in some cases are more strict than the I-codes. The last time I looked at FGI you had to provide separate facilities for waiting areas, staff and patients.


----------

